# Introducing puppy to bunny ?



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

We have a bunny, named Winston who is part of the family, he has free access to the Living room once our little ones (non furry ones ) are in bed.

I have been told that our GSD may get along with him as long as he is introduced to him him at an early age..... what are your opinions on this ?

If you think it could work, at what age would you recommend we try ?

( We are getting out pup in October:wub


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

We have two bunnies here and our 7 month old puppy gets along with them just fine. You probably will want to do the initial introductions from a distance, and then with either the rabbit or puppy crated so they can get used to each other, but eventually (and probably fairly quickly if the dog is introduced at a very young age) they should get along very nicely. 

Our rabbits were used to being around cats and ferrets before our GSD came into the family, so the bunnies already were very tolerant of animals that rabbits could instinctively perceive as predators. That probably helped our situation a bit. I think the bunnies casualness around our pup also curbed her natural prey drive a bit with small animals. Jasmine (our GSD) would rather sit and watch squirrels and other critters that many GSD's chase than go after them. When we take her to a local feed and garden store her favorite thing to do is sit by the rabbit and guinea pig enclosure and just watch the little guys run around.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine was about 4 months when she was introduced to the rabbit(I think the younger the better). I left the rabbit in the cage, let the dog smell it and get used to its movements. After a short time she was fine with the bunny and she doesn't chase outside bunnies either.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I have always introduced new pets with the new addition in my lap, and me sitting crosslegged on the ground. 

That has always worked even with my bite first, sniff second male. I've treated it as "the pack leader has accepted it, and the pack will too".


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, great to hear successful firsthand experiences !
Bunnie Winston is only a few weeks old right now so when our pup joins the family in October he will still be young enough to get used to her I assume.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I do not have advice, but I am posting to request pics


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Just wanted to give you encouragement that it can work 
We used "leave it' and redirection to curb his prey drive.


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

I had a big ol' bunny named Jasper about 14 years ago. We brought home a very young puppy and named him Snickers. They got along alright, but weren't aloud out together. As Snickers got a little bigger, Jasper started protesting his presence. In hind sight, Jasper was an old bunny and had been re-homed to us by my teacher when she got a dalmatian. They can obviously get along together with encouragement to both of them.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> Just wanted to give you encouragement that it can work
> We used "leave it' and redirection to curb his prey drive.



aww, thanks for the pic!
I do feel encouraged
I love it when animals get along like that.
Growing up ,we had several dogs,cats, miniature goats, a pot bellied pig and they all got along.
It was quite a site to see them all walking around together as this mismatched "herd" lol
The best was when we attached the dogs and goats to a homemade harness and got them to pull our little metal wagon up and down the gravel driveway.
(wouldn't do that to my dog now btw... was very young back then!)


----------

